

Which companies will buy lots of companies in 2011? - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/12/companies-who-will-buy-companies-in.html

======
gphil
It seems like all Oracle ever does is buy companies, they are a notable
omission from this list.

~~~
edge17
Oracle has to acquire companies. It's the only way it manages to grow its
revenue. As far as it's core products go, it already sells licenses to almost
all the Fortune 500's. If you're selling to everyone it's tough to find new
customers... Oracle doesn't sell to the small guys

------
jmcfarland
Adobe's recent $1B quarter (and all the renewed confidence that comes with a
milestone like that) will fuel their continued spree.

------
labboy
Cisco was pretty quiet on M&A front in 2010, so they're a contender

~~~
eladgil
Oh, thats a good one! Wonder what changed for them?

